# Autonomous Mutant Fest 2021?



## Tobiko (Jul 10, 2021)

hiii!

May be heading to AMF. Starts July 12th and goes until 21st. travelling in minivan, perhaps room for 3 if anybody interested. Not sure of specifics of travel yet, lemme know what u thinkin. I may be in Bay Area, sacramento, maybe even so cal!


----------

